# Tramadol interactions with other drugs



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is very interesting! When Barkley was taking Sam-E and got his cancer diagnosis his oncologist wanted me to stop it so he could prescribe Tramadol. He didn't explain....now I know! Thanks!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Apparently both tramadol and SAMe affect the seratonin levels in the brain. That is where the concern lies and no studies have been done on the interaction of the 2 meds. At least that is what I have read. Now I am stumped as to what pain meds I can use with Beau for his osteosarcoma since he is taking Denamarin that contains SAMe and he was using a topical spray with steroid that could be a problem with rimadyl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was also told not to give Toby both at once....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I think you should ask the vet.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> I think you should ask the vet.


Yep...I spoke with both vets involved in Beau's care and I won't be using the tramadol but they don't entirely agree on whether I can use the topical steroid spray with Rimadyl. Continuing to be a bit stumped but it seems like Rimadyl and the topical spray "should" be OK.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Glad you asked the vet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

This is what Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook says about drug interactions with Tramadol:

Drug Interactions
Concomitant use with other drugs that affect serotonin levels should be avoided, including *SSRIs* (e.g., fluoxetine), and *monoamine oxidase inhibitors* (including *selegiline*/*l-deprenyl, isoniazid*) as serotonin syndrome may occur. Theoretically, concurrent use of *SAMe* with tramadol could cause additive serotonergic effects. SSRI's and amitryptiline may decrease the metabolism of tramadol; clinical significance is not known. In humans, tramadol has been rarely linked to* digoxin* toxicity, or increased PT and INR in patients taking *warfarin*.


----------

